
Amazon turns to Chinese firm on U.S. blacklist to meet thermal camera needs - aspenmayer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-amazon-com-cameras/exclusive-amazon-turns-to-chinese-firm-on-u-s-blacklist-to-meet-thermal-camera-needs-idUSKBN22B1AL
======
aspenmayer
'China’s Zhejiang Dahua Technology Co Ltd shipped 1,500 cameras to Amazon this
month in a deal valued close to $10 million, one of the people said. At least
500 systems from Dahua - the blacklisted firm - are for Amazon’s use in the
United States, another person said.

'The Amazon procurement, which has not been previously reported, is legal
because the rules control U.S. government contract awards and exports to
blacklisted firms, but they do not stop sales to the private sector.'

------
xster
"firm the United States blacklisted over allegations it helped China detain
and monitor Uighurs and other Muslim minorities, three people familiar with
the matter told Reuters."

I wonder if we'll get a primary source on that or it'll remain another
editorial over anonymous sources type thing.

[https://thegrayzone.com/2018/08/23/un-did-not-report-
china-i...](https://thegrayzone.com/2018/08/23/un-did-not-report-china-
internment-camps-uighur-muslims/)

